# Black water extract



## jhickman (Apr 1, 2007)

Just picked some up and put it in. Makes the water greenish and murky plus its used as a water conditioner. WOW what do yall think?


----------



## Naturil (Jan 1, 2007)

it sucks....it will clear up in like a day or less.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i tried it before i dont like it...too tea color for me

also make sure you take your carbon out and it drops your PH os watch out for that



Naturil said:


> it sucks....it will clear up in like a day or less.


maybe you didnt take out your carbon


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

peat works better i think


----------



## jhickman (Apr 1, 2007)

I didnt take out the carbon on my xp3 but my ac305 doesnt. Do i need to worry? what going to happen?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I like to use it once in a while. I know that my fish absolutely love it.

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Naturil said:


> it sucks....it will clear up in like a day or less.


It shouldnt clear up if you are using it right which means you take out all carbon from your tank. I use it and think it works great especially with my dimmed lights. I dont use it as a conditioner and use strictly water conditioner but I do replenish it between water changes.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

hell bent said:


> Just picked some up and put it in. Makes the water greenish and murky plus its used as a water conditioner. WOW what do yall think?


What brand are you using?
BWE is supposed to be brownish in color. It should make water a bit like tea colored, not green.

Harry


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

just wondering why no one sez anything about driftwood???its not like its expensive.because i got 3 pretty big pieces(2 1/2 ponds of driftwood)for 12$ and plus that stuff is natural and it looks cool.


----------



## livelycorpse (Jan 22, 2007)

does any one know if water clarifier (accu-clear) effects black water extract?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

livelycorpse said:


> does any one know if water clarifier (accu-clear) effects black water extract?


This isn't backed up by experience, but I would have to say it probably does.


----------

